# Barcodes



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A new slant on barcodes


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I somehow doubt that many of us have ever noticed, or worried about, such things in the slightest.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> I somehow doubt that many of us have ever noticed, or worried about, such things in the slightest.
> 
> Dave


That makes you the 3rd Mod to have a go at my posts this week, must be quite at MHF towers this week.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

If Dave's right it might be a small clue as to why Britain's is not the country it once was....


----------

